
Stocks tank on news that the FBI is reopening its investigation into Clinton's - mundus
http://www.businessinsider.com/stocks-after-fbi-reopens-clinton-emails-investigation-2016-10
======
dwarman
Except that they are not doing that. The new emails came from the Weiner
investigation, not the CLinton server.

~~~
reversecs
They have reopened the investigation on Clinton as a result of the Weiner
investigation.

